# Is Hell exothermic  or endothermic



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2017)

*The following is an actual question given on a University of Arizona chemistry mid term, and an actual answer turned in by a student.*

*The answer by one student was so 'profound' that the professor shared it with colleagues, via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well :
*


Bonus Question: Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or endothermic (absorbs heat)?

Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle's Law (gas cools when it expands and heats when it is compressed) or some variant.

*One student, however, wrote the following:

First, we need to know how the mass of Hell is changing in time. So we need to know the rate at which souls are moving into Hell and the rate at which they are leaving, which is unlikely.. I think that we can safely assume that once a soul gets to Hell, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are leaving. As for how many souls are entering Hell, let's look at the different religions that exist in the world today.
*

*Most of these religions state that if you are not a member of their religion, you will go to Hell. Since there is more than one of these religions and since people do not belong to more than one religion, we can project that all souls go to Hell. With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect the number of souls in Hell to increase exponentially. Now, we look at the rate of change of the volume in Hell because Boyle's Law states that in order for the temperature and pressure in Hell to stay the same, the volume of Hell has to expand proportionately as souls are added*

*
This gives two possibilities:
*

*1. If Hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate at which souls enter Hell, then the temperature and pressure in Hell will increase until all Hell breaks loose *

*
2. If Hell is expanding at a rate faster than the increase of souls in Hell, then the temperature and pressure will drop until Hell freezes over.

So which is it?

If we accept the postulate given to me by Teresa during my Freshman year that, 'It will be a cold day in Hell before I sleep with you,' and take into account the fact that I slept with her last night, then number two must be true, and thus I am sure that Hell is exothermic and has already frozen over. The corollary of this theory is that since Hell has frozen over, it follows that it is not accepting any more souls and is therefore, extinct, leaving only Heaven, thereby proving the existence of a divine being which explains why, last night, Teresa kept shouting 'Oh my God.'

THIS STUDENT RECEIVED AN A+.
*


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2017)

And Teresa's Grade was???


Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 19, 2017)

I've always loved that meme.  Still makes me laugh!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 19, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> And Teresa's Grade was???
> 
> 
> Bear


She doesn't go to school anymore and was last seen swinging on her pole.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2017)

That was hilarious!...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm impressed, amused, in awe, confounded, bewildered, and jealous....  of the type of mind it takes to come up with that analogy......


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 20, 2017)

In the old Lithuanian folklore, the devil appears as an unfamiliar city slicker wanting to make a deal.

A young couple fell in love, got married, and they were living in pure bliss. This drove the devil mad with frustration so he looked up the local witch and offered her a new pair of boots if she could get them to break up. 

Deal.

The witch told the young wife, Your husband has fallen under a curse and the only way you can save him is to give me some of his beard hair so I can use it to break the curse.

The witch told the husband, Beware! Your wife will come at you with a knife in your sleep and try to kill you!

The couple went to bed; he was wary and pretended to be asleep, and she approached with a knife. He rose and they had a fight and they broke up.

The devil carried through on his end of the deal but he was afraid of the witch, so he handed the boots to her with a long stick across a flowing stream.


----------

